# Another newcomer



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2009)

To the forum and the disease. I've just been told I have Type 2 Diabetes. Looking for a bit of support and encouragement. Not a happy soul today. How do you cope with it?


----------



## Donald (Sep 9, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> To the forum and the disease. I've just been told I have Type 2 Diabetes. Looking for a bit of support and encouragement. Not a happy soul today. How do you cope with it?



Wecome You will Find  support & encouragment here one big happy family ask any question you like someone will try and help.

Donald


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 9, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> To the forum and the disease. I've just been told I have Type 2 Diabetes. Looking for a bit of support and encouragement. Not a happy soul today. How do you cope with it?



Hi Alison ..

Welcome to the forum .. the large extended family .. 

Your in the right place for advice, support, help chat and a good old rant .. What ever you need just post there is usually one of us about online that will be able to help or point you in the right direction.

I'm sorry to hear you've just been diagnosed and understand fully why you are'nt feeling a happy soul ... ((((((HUGS)))))) ... but I can assure you we all felt like this when either diagnosed or our children/relatives were .. Things will become easier and you will find the strength to cope ..  You've made the best start by joining us over here ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm still in the gobsmacked "how did this happen stage" as I only got the final confirmation today. I've still got huge bruises on my hands from the bloodsucking (I'm very stingy it seems, getting blood out of a stone would be easier).

It's a complete shock as I've no family history of the disease, no-one else has it or had it that I can find so I have no clue what to expect. I thought I was just tired because I'm of 'a certain age' if you know what I mean.

Being a 'net-head' I immediately headed for Google to find out all I could and my brain is spinning as there's so much stuff out there you can really scare yourself if you're not careful. I found you after trawling round the Diabetes UK website. I'm sure I'll have a load of questions in the coming weeks. Glad to know you're here.

Good thing I'm not scared of needles eh?

Ally


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Alison, welcome to the forum! Soooo much information to take in at first, so it's best to try and stay calm and pick up on the really important stuff. The main thing is that diabetes is a condition that you can have some kind of 'say' over, and it needn't disrupt your life. In a lot of cases, people actually come to realise that they are healthier than they would have been, as the requirements to follow a healthier lifestyle gradually become second nature. 

I was 49 when diagnosed, and about to fly off to run a marathon, so I know all about the shock of diagnosis! Something I found helpful was reading up all the information I could find. A book that is frequently recommended here, and specifically for Type 2s in your situation, is 'Type 2 diabetes, the first year' by Gretchen Becker - you can get it for ?6-?7 on amazon.

Feel free to browse around and ask any questions you may have, you'll always get a helpful response.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome to the forum Alison , anything you want to know just ask ,someone will be able to help or just listen *


----------



## Corrine (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Alison and welcome to the forum.  I felt exactly the same as you when first diagnosed and basically shut myself away with several bottles of wine for a dew days and lived in denial....anyway here I am a whole year later and it has got a whole year easier.  As Northerner says you do have some control over it all.  This support forum was an immense help to me and still is - and I know you will get the same experience!  Feel free to ask any questions you like.


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi alison i second what northener said i was diagnosed in july was very confused but calmed down day by day i also bought the same book its much easier to read a book as you can keep refering back when you forget something all the best lynne x


----------



## vince13 (Sep 10, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> To the forum and the disease. I've just been told I have Type 2 Diabetes. Looking for a bit of support and encouragement. Not a happy soul today. How do you cope with it?



Hello Alison,  I can only echo what the others have said - keep calm, ask lots of questions of your Surgery Team and on here.  Someone will always answer a question or comment on here and, although no-one ever gives medical advice, they can point you towards someone or a book etc which will help.

I don't know what I would have done without the support I've got on this Forum from people who actually LIVE with the blasted disease and not just advise people for a living !

Most of us felt like you on diagnosis (I've only been diagnosed under a year and it came as a complete surprise to mye and my family) so rant, moan, whinge or whatever you feel like and you will get some kind of postivie feedback on here.

Good luck and I look forward to happier posts from you in the future.

Kind regards


----------



## HelenP (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Alison - I'm 6 weeks in to this new lifestyle so still consider myself a newbie, but it's surprising how much you can learn in such a short space of time.

This is a great forum for info and advice.

Take care.

xx


----------



## karent (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Alison

I was diagnosed 6 weeks ago and was in shock to start as we all are.  Now a few weeks in Iam starting to feel a little better, getting used tot the new diet and best of all am losing weight. Theres so much to take in, it does slowly, just take each day as it comes is what Ihave found easiest.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

Diabetes is not as scary as you think it is. Remember, *you* are in control and not the diabetes.


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hi Alison and welcome to the forum ,your part of the family now we are all here for you and each other x


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Alison - Sorry to hear about your problems.

The best way to get Type 2 sorted out is to start by cutting back on the carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice. 

Best Wishes - John


----------

